
Show HN: Mostly Real-Time Logging for Firebase - gbourne
https://firerun.io/firebase-logging/
======
gbourne
I was getting annoyed with the firebase-tools CLI not streaming logs, so build
this simple tool to poll for new logs + color the logs and format the time.
Code on GitHub: [https://github.com/fireRun-io/firebase-
logging](https://github.com/fireRun-io/firebase-logging)

